# Puctuation Please



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*Punctuation Please*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rtance-using-correct-grammar-punctuation.html

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to press the Go Advanced button to do that Tony. Stupid innit?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would like more information before I open a link.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not opening that link, as there is no way I am reading that c**p paper.:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> I'm not opening that link, as there is no way I am reading that c**p paper.:grin2:


Just for you..........I'll reduce the next one to a one word "link" to pi$$ you off :kiss:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now where have we heard that before.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And he has a pop at me :roll: come on Tony tell us what it's about you know you really want to mate > >


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Note to self. Don't open any links that Gemmy posts.:grin2:*


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greygit said:


> *Note to self. Don't open any links that Gemmy posts.:grin2:*


Remind me as well. :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can jabber on as much as you like.............you all opened the post :wink2:


tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> You can jabber on as much as you like.............you all opened the post :wink2:
> 
> tony


I didn't because I saw it was the Femail section.

I am not a Lesbian like you germy.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

747 said:


> I didn't because I saw it was the Femail section.
> 
> I am not a Lesbian like you germy.


You LYING BARE ARSED GNOME :kiss::kiss:

I didn't see much of you at the gay pride march, I did notice a blonde wig wearing a flat cap leading some whippets though :kiss:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Opened which post.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Opened which post.
> 
> cabby


Maingate is just doing his usual now he's finished polishing the gold braid before he reports back to the slimeball Seamus his master
on the wilding site


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barking


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> .................. tell us what it's about you know you really want to mate > >


How apt that is in the context of this thread. Apparently Tony wants to mate. An excellent example Kev, very clever.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hitler prevented people like him mating. 

Just sayin'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"tell us what it's about you know you really want to mate > >"


An excellent example of lack of punctuation:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> How apt that is in the context of this thread. Apparently Tony wants to mate. An excellent example Kev, very clever.


Totally incidental Alan > > and no I'm not available, been fending them off all week :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> "tell us what it's about you know you really want to mate > >"
> 
> An excellent example of lack of punctuation:laugh:


I suggest you go find a rope, when you do, I'll let you know what to do up it :wink2::wink2:

I don't do punctuation as it pisses some people off :wink2::wink2:

All in a days fun and frivolity "mate" :kiss:

Glad you figured out how to spell punktuashun now tho.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I got lost back at maingate.:frown2::frown2:I do know some 5 bar gates.:wink2::wink2:But can only see them in windows.:nerd:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I got lost back at maingate.:frown2::frown2:I do know some 5 bar gates.:wink2::wink2:But can only see them in windows.:nerd:
> 
> cabby


Odd place to put a gate, unless you mean Bill Gates.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What a load of old cobblers!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Someone else who does not like windows then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> I got lost back at maingate.:frown2::frown2:I do know some 5 bar gates.:wink2::wink2:But can only see them in windows.:nerd:
> 
> cabby


Try:

Maingate,
Bear in mind that I am 747 on another forum and my avatar is a Gnome showing his bare arse. Hence the references to Gnomes.






Barry really did have a good idea :wink2:

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The screenplay was the work of Cecil B. De Barryd at 20th Century Pox.


Germy was Hitlers body double ..... so we shot him and burned the corpse before the Russians arrived. :laugh:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I didn't see much of you at the gay pride march, .............


'Cos you were the only one there?

Did the backless leather chaps chafe and put you in a worse mood than usual (if that's inhumanely possible) ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Be quiet now , "pointless" is starting :kiss:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stanner said:


> 'Cos you were the only one there?
> 
> Did the backless leather chaps chafe and put you in a worse mood than usual (if that's inhumanely possible) ?


That is the difference between you two.

One is a Fruitcake and the other is a Fairy ......... Cake. :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How did the family *Eid al-Fitr go , everyone stuff themselves silly ? :kiss:*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Be quiet now , "pointless" is starting :kiss:


Possibly the most aptly name prog on TV.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Possibly the most aptly name prog on TV.:wink2::wink2:


You don't know who else you've annoyed :wink2:

Anyway there are threads on here that should have "pointless" tags applied, eh kev ?:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> You don't know who else you've annoyed :wink2:
> 
> Anyway there are threads on here that should have "pointless" tags applied, eh kev ?:wink2:


Are you after an award Tony :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Are you after an award Tony :kiss:


No way, but scanning the post number increases, some are, darling:kiss::wink2:


----------

